
Show HN: React-Awesome-Router - hryuk
https://github.com/hzeroo/react-awesome-router
======
quickthrower2
Thanks I like the rationale behind it. Routes in JSX didn’t seem right to me
either especially when you then need a hook or renderprop to pull out the
params like an id for example. Nice to have an alternative.

